# Aesop and Francis--Rehomed



## slideaboot (Nov 30, 2011)

OK...so after some nail-biting shipping hangups (apparently the shipping company doesn't know what googlemaps is), Aesop and Francis have made it to their new home with Naturboy87. Putting those two friends of mine into those pillowcases and boxes was TERRIBLY difficult (not physically, but emotionally). But, they deserve the best possible care and with touring and such, they wouldn't get that from me on a consistent basis. One of these days, I'll have tegus again. 

I'm not going anywhere, as far as the forum is concerned--I'll just be a helluva lot more jealous of everybody else than I ever was. 

OK...enough of that sad lil' rant. 

www.hotmesslovesyou.com


----------



## naturboy87 (Nov 30, 2011)

they are doing grate chillen under the light checken out the hole house meeting my 2 other tegus no huffing or puffing at all between the tegus but francis isent so shur about us yet but he just hides behind every one elce and fights me for a lil wen i hold him then caulms right down wen he dusent just get away ... Drinking lots of h20 and bolth deffed in the tub last night . their all geting anuther bath then its to the out door encloushur for moor exploring . Thay seem to be having a good time together Aesop Francis and Blue staying to gether wen ther not exploring . i have lots of pics but em having truble uploading .


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 30, 2011)

Good to know they've found a new home. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't ready to see pictures! Glad to see they made it okay


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 30, 2011)

I can only imagine what you had to go through . But it must be easier knowing they are in a good home


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, they were EASILY the two coolest pets I've ever had. I'll say one thing for Bobby, his extremes are top-notch and live up to their reputations.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 30, 2011)

_I'm glad everything worked out and they arrived safely. But I can't stress Quarantining new pets enough,... for a minimum of 45 days preferably 60. For your own pocket and safety as well as your pets. No contact what so ever between them during that time. If you have to handle both on the same day then take care of yours first and the new ones last. _


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 1, 2011)

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/392250_210942698982125_100001991888835_484950_276192133_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/385514_210942585648803_100001991888835_484949_469754141_n.jpg not shur if it worked still having truble uploading i have sum pics on face book


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 1, 2011)

That first shot is AWESOME. I always wanted them to be able to hang out like that. I'm wondering if the third tegu in the mix removes some of the quest for dominance issues and chills Aesop out a bit. Weird, but AWESOME.


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 1, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> That first shot is AWESOME. I always wanted them to be able to hang out like that. I'm wondering if the third tegu in the mix removes some of the quest for dominance issues and chills Aesop out a bit. Weird, but AWESOME.



i have lots moor their up loading right now . all 4 of them wer chillen yesterday even Roxy got up frum hybornating and stayed out for like 2 hrs licking eachothers face like a dog dus wen thy meet for the first time . thats a long time for her to be out right now . havent seen a peep frum her in 3 weeks lol 


OK on a nuther note Aesop and francis have about 2 to 3 layers of shed on most of ther boddies and it has to cum off but has only ben cumming off one at a time aaaa i have ben giving them 2 baths a day and mineral oil and hand loition to loosen it up its realy ttiff stuff but the schales still look good under neath the old hard ruff shed . 

im looking for the other ways to go about this ... lets hear it ?


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 1, 2011)

Mineral oil can help with shedding now, but can cause complications with future sheds--patience with soaks has always worked best for me.


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 1, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> Mineral oil can help with shedding now, but can cause complications with future sheds--patience with soaks has always worked best for me.



cool cool they are doing grate today got up at like 8 am went and woke my chick up hahah she turned the lights on for the guys.ill have to set my timmer a lil earlyer for them and they are just verry realaxed as u can see .. offered them food only blue the lil guy ate but they bolth seemed interested licking the food then going back to the water dish drinking then back to sitting under the lights . I have not hade even one hiss, puff or huff between all the 4 getting along even better then i thought they would . and thay go in to the den i made them just fine. must like it quite well i think .


----------



## james.w (Dec 1, 2011)

Is that carpet in their enclosure?


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 2, 2011)

james.w said:


> Is that carpet in their enclosure?



The 4 of them live in the house unless its nice out then they can go out side. so yes its carpet in side... eather on the leash on the dog runn pully acrost the yard or in the out door encloushur they let me know if they wont to go out by scraching at the door and same to cum back in side . its funny seeing a tegu scraching the door to get back in thow . but they do its home and they know it . verry verry smart reptile given the chance to be and not alwase caged up all the time ...[attachment=3655]


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you control humidity levels with carpet? Not being offensive, im actually curious. Im sure you bathe them regularly but right humidity levels are important too.


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2011)

Like TeguBuzz said how do you provide the proper humidity? Also ho w do you satisfy their need to burrow and hibernate?


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 2, 2011)

humidity is defenently the hardest thing to handle for me wont lie. lots of baths and misting during the day i also have two ponds out side on in their pen and one big one for my gees that the pully runs to . but it is cold hear in barstow right now so no swimming unless its in a worm bath .. as for hibernating roxy the girl is the only one doing so right now she sleeps under the couch rerly cuming out at all mayb a bath or two a munth. no food and its back to bed for a nuther 3 weeks . Blue sleeps in his den under the desk w a small heat pad and Aesop and francis den in a half of a dog house so its close to the ground w a sheet to hide in or under . im also working on a 2x2x12 ft tunnle running frum the outside home to the inside home . w a dogie door  this will alow them go out and in with out me doing so for them. in summer its hot outside and cool inside and in winter the opiset . i cuntrole the temp is side being 70 to 80 all around temp and 115 in the hot spot with real sun sun pot at the screen door .


----------

